# Block Heaters



## NCTREE (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an early 90's CAT3116 engine in my chip truck. I'm looking for a block heater for it. Looking for something that installs easy and isn't going to cost an arm and leg. I heard of dip-stick and magnetic block heaters which would be nice if they work. Can anyone steer me in the right direction to a dealer or manufacturer?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty sure any parts house would have what you are looking for. There is one that is magnetic and looks like a sheet of paper that will cover the oil pan, one is a square and about the size of half a red brick.
If you can't find one at Pep Boys or the like Napa or the like can order one. Of course there is always Northern Tool. I hope I don't get into trouble saying Northern Tool.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 3, 2010)

This might not help much but I have a buddy with an old Kobelco Excavator that almost all the electronics are shot on. He fashioned one out of a 110v heating pad and a power inverter. He leaves it on while trailering the thing then slips it off to fire up. I was so impressed by the setup, I now have an inverter on my trailer to plug my diesel in when on the go.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 3, 2010)

I was looking online and found this

http://www.engineheaters.com/cgibin..._id%25%25&xm=on&p_id=1325&ppinc=Engineheaters

My engine takes close to six gallons of oil so I think I need something with some watts. It looks as though it is magnetic. I never heard of this company so I don't know if it's ligit. their isn't much discription of the product which has me skeptical.


----------



## streeter (Jan 3, 2010)

I might be wrong, but, I thought they had a factory block heater already.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 3, 2010)

streeter said:


> I might be wrong, but, I thought they had a factory block heater already.



I think the newer models do but mine doesn't. It has a feature to heat the plugs up before starting but it just doesn't do the trick. I need to keep the engine oil warm.


----------



## djmercer1 (Jan 3, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I was looking online and found this
> 
> http://www.engineheaters.com/cgibin..._id%25%25&xm=on&p_id=1325&ppinc=Engineheaters
> 
> My engine takes close to six gallons of oil so I think I need something with some watts. It looks as though it is magnetic. I never heard of this company so I don't know if it's ligit. their isn't much discription of the product which has me skeptical.



for an idea like walt mentioned, try a water bed blader heater... plenty of power(nearly 1500watts) and flexible. to attach use a couple of big magnets...


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just returned from some splitting and ran into my diesel mechanic, he said to avoid the dipstick ones, he also said the larger the area covered the better. I like the waterbed idea. BTW when my tractor is waiting for snow I plug the block heater into one of those cheap timers to turn it on at 5am, so it is ready to go when I need it and not plugged in all night when noone is going to use it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 3, 2010)

I recall this being mentioned briefly in a discussion about engine oils here on AS. A mechanic said that he would never use the dipstick or oil pan type heaters because they basically cook the oil that's near them. Dunno first hand, but it makes sense to me.

I like the kind that splices into one of your heater hoses, and keeps the water warm.


But their point about heating from the bottom up is valid....


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 3, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> I just returned from some splitting and ran into my diesel mechanic, he said to avoid the dipstick ones, he also said the larger the area covered the better. I like the waterbed idea. BTW when my tractor is waiting for snow I plug the block heater into one of those cheap timers to turn it on at 5am, so it is ready to go when I need it and not plugged in all night when noone is going to use it.



Good idea


----------



## Marco (Jan 16, 2010)

core plug heater?


----------



## t613 (Jan 18, 2010)

*freeze plug?*

I believe the current version of Ford trucks use a heater that plugs in where the freeze plug usually sits. Don't know if the freeze plugs are similarly sized, but another way to go.

Let us know how you end up doing it.

Tim


----------



## A. Stanton (Jan 18, 2010)

NC,
I bought a magetic block heater from Napa for my Kubota tractor. I've been very happy with it. Got it for about $40. Stamped "Made in USA."


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 18, 2010)

I gave up on the Lower hose heaters on tractors and vehicles.
They always seem to fail at the worst times, or somehow work themselves into leaking, or degrading the hose.
Some folks have luck with 'em, I don't, and ya ain't gotta kick me twice.


So it's been a plain old KATS(Made in USA!!) magnetic block heater for a while now.
They run about 30 bucks at Auto zone and TSC.





Just slap 'em on the oil pan or block and plug it in.
They only get up to around 140-150 degrees so they don't scorch oil to the pan like some do, but the trade off is that they kinda suck if it's really cold and your equipment is out in the wind where the thermal mass can cool faster than the thing can heat.

I also don't use 'em unless it's below freezing, so I don't get scorching, or oil breakdown issues. 

They also come in handy for other uses where a bit of heat will help, like pre-warming Hydraulic tanks, thawing out frozen door locks, warming up gelled fuel in the tank, thawing iced up fuel filters etc.. Lotsa uses.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 6, 2010)

NC,have you checked with a cat dealer about this,I'll just bet that a block heater kit is available for your engine.

They generally fit in a freeze out plug.Some years back I owned a DM 600 mack and I added a block heater to it for cold starts in the winter.


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 7, 2010)

I've had better results with heaters on the batteries than anything else. Warm batteries = more amps.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Mar 7, 2010)

Alot of times you can get a block heater(freeze plug type) and a battery blanket in a bundle form your dealer alot cheap then you would think. The battery blanket and block heater for my trd liberty was 32 bucks, Harder to install then a pad or dipstick heater though.


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 11, 2010)

Freeze plug heater on my chipper. I use an outdoor timer (the kind you use for cheap landscape lights) to turn it on a couple of hours before start time. Have had problems in the past with the in line hose heaters.


----------

